# Operación de motores a diferente tensión y frecuencia



## Aurora Amórtegui (Ene 8, 2008)

Hola:Que pasa con la velocidad, potencia, pérdidas eléctricas y mecánicas, calentamiento, confiabilidad en la operación y vida útil de un motor que está diseñado para 380V y 50Hz y se le aplica una tensión de 440V y 60Hz


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Si el motor se diseño para tension 380/440 por ese lado no habra problema, si es un motor mas antiguo de solamente 380 NO lo aconsejo.

Calentamiento: Al girar un 20% mas rapido la turbina de refrigeracion sopla mucho mas.

Calentamiento: Al aumentar la frecuencia el efecto inductivo de las bobinas aumenta disminuyendo la corriente que circula (Algo menos de calentamiento)

Calentamiento: Aumentaste un 15% la tension se supone que tambien aumenta la corriente.

Potencia: Si disminuyes la corriente que circula por el efecto de la frecuencia pero aumentas al mismo tiempo la tension se supone que la potencia se deveria mantener + o - parecida.

Potencia: Si consideramos compensada por aumento de la tension-disminucion de la corriente, tendremos un motor que girara un 20% mas rapido lo cual es mas potencia en el eje, siempre y cuando el sistema electrico lo soporte.

Resumen:
Fijate la placa del motor si dice 380/440, si no lo dice PELIGRO, si lo dice conectalo pero no lo uses a toda la potencia para la cual fue fabricado.

Otra cosa: Cuanto mas potente es el motor los parametros son mas criticos (Frecuencia-tension)

Alternativa segura:
Conectalo mediante un variador, con el que puedas ajustar los parametros a los originales del motor, te puede sensar calentamiento o funcionamiento indebido.


Si quemas algo, yo no me hago cargo de nada !


----------



## El nombre (Ene 8, 2008)

olé fogonazo!
Conectalo tranquilamente que no pasa na!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2008)

Soldado que huye sirve para otra batalla !

He visto tantos cortocircuitos, explosiones, electrocusiones, incineraciones, Etc que me he vuelto cobarde (Precabido).


----------

